# Wampler Sovereign



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks versitile, sounds good too. Me likey.

I don't think that it's available yet though.
Soon!

[video=youtube;GxREs7XogzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxREs7XogzI&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

Sounds great. Interesting looking circuit from looking at the gutshot.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

From what I've gathered, it'll be an exclusive run for Guitar Center, the wrong GC. 8)
Not available until June some time.

I'm wondering if they'll make it available elsewhere, later on.


----------



## Trev Flint (May 30, 2008)

Im very interested in this one. Really close to ordering one from Musician's Friend. Anyone ever ordered from them before?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Trev Flint said:


> Im very interested in this one. Really close to ordering one from Musician's Friend. Anyone ever ordered from them before?


I have used them in the past. No issues in terms of ordering and speedy shipping however they use exclusively UPS and you will get raped on duty and brokerage fees. I have told them personally several times that this hurts them for cross border shoppers, they said they are looking Into alternatives


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Can they ship it UPS air? Isn't that a way around the brokerage fee?


----------



## Trev Flint (May 30, 2008)

Good to know. I really don't like dealing with UPS or fedex because of the fee's, I much prefer USPS/ Canada Post. I might have to wait on the Sovereign until they hit the used market. 
Thanks for the reply


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

It's at Guitar Center...

Wampler Wampler Sovereign Distortion Guitar Effects Pedal | GuitarCenter

I'm not sure their shipping policies.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I kept getting an error when trying to checkout with that pedal.

It said that it wasn't available in their international database.
It might not be available outside the US, yet.

?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

sulphur said:


> I kept getting an error when trying to checkout with that pedal.
> 
> It said that it wasn't available in their international database.
> It might not be available outside the US, yet.
> ...


That's very possible. Usually on that site if it's available to ship to Canada it will have a little flag on it somewhere


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I know that from Wampler, the only two countries that you can't order directly from them is Canada and Italy.
Why it's only these two, I don't know.

I can see them not trying to undercut their distributors, but just these two countries?
Ah well, save me a few bucks. 

Scott might be able to get a hold of them at Axe and you shall recieve.
I'm sure that I read somewhere that they are an exclusive to GC.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'm pretty sure that mike mcavan at 12th fret in toronto can order one in.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the tip David.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Dammit...now I have something else to drool over,,,sheesh!
-Mikey


----------

